# 2.0 TSI water pump failures



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm on my 2nd water pump failure, do they sell aftermarket water pumps for the 2.0 TSI? Seems like everybody has moved to using plastic on water pumps and intakes....? I got my water pump replaced 6 months ago, it is starting to leak again.

EDIT: I have a BT swap, ~400hp


----------

